# Wasp Slingshots



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Is there a US distributor for the Wasp slingshots?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 3danman (Mar 29, 2012)

I've heard Slingshot Dan Ambrosius is a US distributor but I'm not sure if that info is current. Try messaging him on Facebook. I'd like to hear what you find out too.


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

Also try Beastcoast Slingshots, aka; The maker of the Hustler. I've read that he has been authorized to make the Wasp in the U.S.


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

I'm not going to buy anybody's copy of a Wasp slingshot.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

The uniphoxx is so cheap that a copy is illogical to exist.


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

Yup .. I noticed tripwore also copied the LBS .. I cant understand it ???

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

I mean atleast ask the makers .. only makes sense !









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

I'm new to this just a little over one year, but seems like Tripwire has been turning out the copies for several years. This post was started in 2014 or something like that and he is still turning out the copies with new designs er copies being added all the time. Nothing illegal about what he is doing just something that rubs some people the wrong way. Some even go so far as to call it free enterprise. What a concept that is. Evidently no one has voiced their objection to what he is doing.....or maybe they have and that is why we don't see the SPS design or A+ designs or others offered. But I venture to say that if one showed him a design he would or could make it.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)




----------



## elwhitebean (Sep 5, 2017)

I'm sorry but in my opinion Tripwire Slingshots are too thick and bulky like if little effort is put into it kinda ugo too. If I were you buy the original or have someone make you one who has craftsmanship skills.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

SPS has a patent and the name is copyrighted so they can't call it an SPS or E-bay can get in trouble for letting them do it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

You are right cjw about the SPS and all it would take is to call it an SOS or SQS and problem solved. He does use the maker's frame name in some instances like the PPMG and Uponix but renames most of them such as the LBS is called the Little Plinker. His Hellcat or Black Cat is a clear rendition of the HTS.

Who is Potter Stewart? Never heard of the man but guess I could Google him and see what his claim to fame is if anything. Okay that was easy enough; guess we must consider him an authority and do as he says at all costs.

*Potter Stewart* (January 23, 1915 - December 7, 1985) was an Associate Justice of the United States Supreme Court, serving from 1958 to 1981. During his tenure, he made, among other areas, major contributions to criminal justice reform, civil rights, access to the courts, and Fourth Amendment jurisprudence.[1]


----------



## romanljc (May 26, 2014)

Trying to understand the argument here is it you think that tripwire slingshot in the picture you posted looks to much like wasp slingshot? You can get a lawyer to argue anything these days but unless there is big money to be made it is not worth it to a lawyer or the 2 business to bother with it .


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

romanljc said:


> Trying to understand the argument here is it you think that tripwire slingshot in the picture you posted looks to much like wasp slingshot? You can get a lawyer to argue anything these days but unless there is big money to be made it is not worth it to a lawyer or the 2 business to bother with it .


I really do not think it is a legal issue but a so called moral issue involved. The law is something we are all subject to but unless it comes out of the Bible, the customs and beliefs of society are something taught and have no legal bearing on any of us....other than being shunned by others for not playing the game of life by what others consider to be fair none of us are bound to those subjective so called rules of life. That is unless we want to remain a member in good standing of The Good Ole Boys Club. From what I've read here, if someone showed up at a tournament with a Tripwire copy they would have he double L to pay for not paying the extra expense of a custom build or the real deal. I've splurged plenty on customs and some not so custom, am proud of my real deal slingshots but not sure I want to pull the Liberal card and begin slinging names around bashing those who live by a different code of ethics. No matter what Potter says.


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

So.... does Dan sell 'em or what?


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

I think he did before but doesn't anymore.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

elwhitebean said:


> I'm sorry but in my opinion Tripwire Slingshots are too thick and bulky like if little effort is put into it kinda ugo too. If I were you buy the original or have someone make you one who has craftsmanship skills.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hard to beat his prices. He also makes some beautiful custom slingshots. I like my frames thick enough to get a good grip on them rather than too thin to hold comfortably. You'll have to order a few of his slingshots and give them a fair try before making hasty unfounded judgements.

You can check out his craftsmanship on Face Book. Even says he will give you a better price if not ordered from eBay due to the cut they take from each sale.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

The Wasp is a nice frame. I don't mean to sound condescending towards the "Wasp" design but it doesn't appear to be anything special. It appears to be a *basic traditional cut pinky-hole frame* with a set of universal fork tips added. I was making similar frames 4 years ago out of hickory, poly and composite. . Other forum members were making them at least as long and much nicer than my examples.

Here are few of my examples from 2014 but I made many more. I could have easily added some Bill Hays style universal fork tips but I like OTT. Am I missing something about the Wasp design that makes it unique?


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

I'm a big fan of the wasp Delta Wing. Shoots really well for me.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

Cjw said:


> I'm a big fan of the wasp Delta Wing. Shoots really well for me.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


The Delta Wing looks unique, in a good way. I've never seen a rectangle pinky-hole before. The DW design reminds me of a natural fork with little finger/thumb bumps.... and the squarish pinky-hole. Nice!


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

Yes you are certainly missing something ,,,, The logo is the only thing that makes it unique. Tripwire clearly could have given the Uphonix a different name but looks like for this one he gave honor where honor isn't really due because as you mention, there is nothing new or unique about the design. I noticed he gave the LBS a SS name of LIL Plinker. He could have called it the Snot Shooter referring to Joey shooting the snot out of a Quarter.



Northerner said:


> The Wasp is a nice frame. I don't mean to sound condescending towards the "Wasp" design but it doesn't appear to be anything special. It appears to be a *basic traditional cut pinky-hole frame* with a set of universal fork tips added. I was making similar frames 4 years ago out of hickory, poly and composite. . Other forum members were making them at least as long and much nicer than my examples.
> 
> Here are few of my examples from 2014 but I made many more. I could have easily added some Bill Hays style universal fork tips but I like OTT. Am I missing something about the Wasp design that makes it unique?


----------



## elwhitebean (Sep 5, 2017)

I've had a few tripwire slings 4years ago didn't like the customization then. It might be better now but only thing I shoot are PFS so I have mine custom made. My collection im having made is definitely going to be on the polished eye candy side all PFS of course only think holding me back is I want a Wasply core no one want to give one up.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RomeoAlfa (Jul 1, 2016)

Why do you need a US distributor to purchase from when you can buy them directly from the Wasp slingshots website and have them shipped to the US?


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Its the bevelling etc. on the UniPhoxx which makes it work - its pretty genius (also suspect some of the ideas are borrowed from Seljan's Slant). The DW I based on Seljan's Vesa which is baed on a natural fork (dimensions are almost exactly Colt) - Both frames I shoot well.

Simon allowed Beastcoast Slingshots to reproduce the UniPhoxx in HDPE - so its an authorised copy - they are branded WASP and are also available through the UK website.

I'd just buy direct from the manufacturer in the UK - its quicker than you'd think. And the fames are so well priced.


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

mattwalt said:


> Its the bevelling etc. on the UniPhoxx which makes it work - its pretty genius (also suspect some of the ideas are borrowed from Seljan's Slant). The DW I based on Seljan's Vesa which is baed on a natural fork (dimensions are almost exactly Colt) - Both frames I shoot well.
> 
> Simon allowed Beastcoast Slingshots to reproduce the UniPhoxx in HDPE - so its an authorised copy - they are branded WASP and are also available through the UK website.
> 
> I'd just buy direct from the manufacturer in the UK - its quicker than you'd think. And the fames are so well priced.


Okay Matt, you just brought up a big valid point. It has already been pointed out that the Uponix is a fairly common shape with no uniqueness about it. However, the bevel could be considered slightly unique I suppose. Tripwire Uponix do not appear to be beveled and only resemble the original in shape and size only. They aren't even made from the same material. I am certain that no one could make an uncopiable claim to fame on the bevel any more than the shape and size of the design. If I am correct, even the SPS does not have any claim on the size and shape of the frame. The only protection is on the use of a metal core and the use of the order of the letters SPS. Could one claim they spelled SPS backwards? I still see SPS name tagged on any slingshot of that design. Would it still be an issue if someone copied the Uponix in a larger size?

Sent from my VS988 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigdh2000 (Feb 9, 2015)

Cjw said:


> I'm a big fan of the wasp Delta Wing. Shoots really well for me.


The Delta Wing is getting harder to find these days. My brother picked one up out of England finally. I am not sure many locals carry them any more. I could never get the one I had to work for me but my brother loves his.

Which flavor of Wasp you after? Simon Wasp is on Facebook all the time. Just message him to sort something out. He is very personable.


----------



## stevekt (Jul 3, 2012)

I want a Delta Wing in basic black! Why is black not one of the standard colors for the DW?


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Trying to find Delta Wing Target Master.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Cjw said:


> Trying to find Delta Wing Target Master.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Contact Si sure he'll help you out. The target master is just a modified Deltawing.


----------



## 3danman (Mar 29, 2012)

Northerner said:


> Cjw said:
> 
> 
> > I'm a big fan of the wasp Delta Wing. Shoots really well for me.
> ...


I really enjoy my DW. It's a little large for me, I'd really like one at around 75-80% size. Anyway, that's just the lanyard hole. The frame is too big for that to function as a pinky hole, at least for me. I just grasp the lower part of the handle like normal.


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

Just curious what is the difference between a regular Delta Wing and a Target Master?


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

The forks and handle are shorter on the target master.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

raventree78 said:


> Just curious what is the difference between a regular Delta Wing and a Target Master?


What is the difference between Deep Purple and Rainbow? Between Sharon Stone and Pamela Anderson? 
Your question is bordering on philosophy mate, I like it.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

The target master is a standard DW machined down to the band grooves and new grooves machined in.


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

OK thanks for the info. Sounds like it would be a neat setup.


----------



## bigdh2000 (Feb 9, 2015)

I call it the midget Delta Wing. I have only seen a few test ones sent to very specific people. I do not recall hearing anything about these going to mass production. You will need to get in touch with Simon.


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

They sold them on the site for awhile. But than I didn't see them anymore.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bigdh2000 (Feb 9, 2015)

Cjw said:


> They sold them on the site for awhile. But than I didn't see them anymore.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


10-4. I know only two guys in the USA that have them and saw a few in videos over in Britain. All were Wasp Team members as I recall.


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

7/16/2018

"Wasp" (not a knockoff) arrived today. I was really looking forward to liking it. Didn't care for the way it held in my hand, so I put some cohesive bandage on it. Still not to my satisfaction. I've got gum rubber bands on it at present, but don't believe that changing the bands will change the grip.

THWACK!


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

THWACK! said:


> 7/16/2018
> 
> "Wasp" (not a knockoff) arrived today. I was really looking forward to liking it. Didn't care for the way it held in my hand, so I put some cohesive bandage on it. Still not to my satisfaction. I've got gum rubber bands on it at present, but don't believe that changing the bands will change the grip.
> 
> THWACK!


Try it with BBs or 1/4" steel. That is about all those little frames are good for. Sounds like you need a Big Iron. The Big Iron will fill up your hand. I think we've gotten used to the PP Man Sized Slingshots and spoiled when it comes to the little Toy Shooters.

Sent from my VS988 using Tapatalk


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Jolly Roger said:


> THWACK! said:
> 
> 
> > 7/16/2018
> ...


It's just a tiny bit smaller than my Axion Champs which have "wings", and the bottoms are flaired.. The Champs are great. Didn't buy the Wasp to shoot ants. Maybe it just takes some "getting used to", we'll see.


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Hi, Marty!


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

THWACK! said:


> Jolly Roger said:
> 
> 
> > THWACK! said:
> ...


It is called the WASP which is just a bit bigger than a FLY.

Sent from my VS988 using Tapatalk


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Jolly Roger said:


> THWACK! said:
> 
> 
> > Jolly Roger said:
> ...


True, and I like the pocketable size and lightweight. I'll just need to cuddle up to it. Shouldn't take long. I just wanted to like it right away. At my age one NEEDS instant gratification - the days are "numbered".


----------



## Fiveshooter (Nov 15, 2016)

Cjw said:


> Is there a US distributor for the Wasp slingshots?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I just ordered some UniPhoxxs directly from Wasp UK web site and paid with PayPal. I left out a couple of toxic green ones I wanted so I emailed and asked what it would cost to add them to my existing order.

Shipping cost is far less than I would have thought . I just ordered one clear and two bright orange and they let me add the two in toxic green without adding anything to the original order shipping.

I just paid only the amount for the two added frames as their email reply said I needed to do.

If you are buying more than one, the shipping equals out to a better deal than most USA products would cost you shipped.

It will take a bit longer to arrive but I am okay with that. Certainly faster than from China. I may be remembering wrong but I believe their standard (cheapest) shipping was listed as 6 to 10 days to the US.


----------



## Fiveshooter (Nov 15, 2016)

stevekt said:


> Tripwire sells a slingshot labeled as UNIPHOXX HDPE Custom Hunting Slingshot.


The originals in any quantity over 3 or 4 is cheaper to order the original directly from Wasp UK. Great people to deal with and the price is too cheap to justify a copy.


----------



## Fiveshooter (Nov 15, 2016)

THWACK! said:


> 7/16/2018
> 
> "Wasp" (not a knockoff) arrived today. I was really looking forward to liking it. Didn't care for the way it held in my hand, so I put some cohesive bandage on it. Still not to my satisfaction. I've got gum rubber bands on it at present, but don't believe that changing the bands will change the grip.
> 
> THWACK!


It may be hard to understand since you went out of your way to make it thicker but some folks want the thin 12.5mm thick frame for easy carry. It's an attribute to some and in many cases to me as well.

Changing the bands of course will do nothing for the grip but the original is polycarbonate and very strong. You could always have it scaled if you want it thicker.

I'll take mine at the thickness they come in. I have been on the hunt for some 1/2" thick frames anyway.


----------



## Fiveshooter (Nov 15, 2016)

Cjw said:


> I'm not going to buy anybody's copy of a Wasp slingshot.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I bought one each of a HDPE UniPhoxx and a Pickpocket from Beachcoast Slingshots because he was selling them on other forum. The Beachcoast UniPoxx is made of HDPE while the Wasp UniPhoxx is polycarboate.but both the Beachcoast and Wasp Pickpocket are HDPE. I wanted both in black from Beachcoast but had to settle for the Pickpocket in Kermit the frog green. If I had not reached out to Beachcoast I may not have found the Wasp UK site where I can get any colors I want. I would not call the Beachcoast a copy because they are working with Wasp and I think (may be wrong on this) that the Pickpocket sold by Wasp is of Beachcoast design, Still if you want a UniPhoxx I am with ya bro. Get the REAL thing. If ya are looking at the Delta Wing I have to worry about you as that is one ugly slingshot  (Just my opinion) I have heard it's easy to fork hit the Delta Wing as well. Put ugly together with easy to fork hit and it's one I'll pass on that one every time.


----------



## Fiveshooter (Nov 15, 2016)

skropi said:


> The uniphoxx is so cheap that a copy is illogical to exist.


Could not have said that any better. You are exactly right and they are still cheap to have shipped to the US. If you live in the UK they are dirt cheap in cost and free shipping.


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Fiveshooter said:


> Cjw said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not going to buy anybody's copy of a Wasp slingshot.
> ...


 Have 2 regular Delta Wings never had one fork hit. But than I don't have fork hits with any of my Slingshots either.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Fiveshooter said:


> THWACK! said:
> 
> 
> > 7/16/2018
> ...


 I LIKE the idea of such a thin, lightweight, pocketable frame, and would have PREFERRED it to have stayed that way and be comfortable to hold,- I didn't go out of my way to make it thicker for thickness sake but for holdability's sake. So, no, it's not hard for me to understand what I did and why I did it. It may be hard for others to comprehend, but I've never had a problem with me. Well, maybe, y'see, in the third grade... but then I digress.

And, I didn't go out of my way - I wrapped it at my kitchen table between sips of Maxwell House coffee ; )

Best2U,

THWACK!


----------



## Fiveshooter (Nov 15, 2016)

Cjw said:


> Fiveshooter said:
> 
> 
> > Cjw said:
> ...


Wish I could say I never have them but they have become rare for me. Even if I never fork hit one the Delta Wing just looks wrong to me. Everyone has their own likes and dislikes but the Delta Wing hit me as a never gonna buy frame as soon as I saw it.


----------



## Fiveshooter (Nov 15, 2016)

THWACK! said:


> Fiveshooter said:
> 
> 
> > THWACK! said:
> ...


I don't think any 1/2" frame is built for a comfortable grip. I think the whole idea behind the design is a thin pocket friendly carry piece. At least that's what I see in them. I'm not expecting them to be all that comfortable. I expect it to be easy to slip in my back pocket though


----------



## Fiveshooter (Nov 15, 2016)

THWACK! said:


> 7/16/2018
> 
> "Wasp" (not a knockoff) arrived today. I was really looking forward to liking it. Didn't care for the way it held in my hand, so I put some cohesive bandage on it. Still not to my satisfaction. I've got gum rubber bands on it at present, but don't believe that changing the bands will change the grip.
> 
> THWACK!


TWACK, whats the thickness of those bands? That looks to be a full 1mm or even more??


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Fiveshooter said:


> THWACK! said:
> 
> 
> > 7/16/2018
> ...


Yup, they're thick - I'll get my dial caliper out sometime after the sun comes up, and measure them. I believe they were sent to me several years ago by Richard "Blue" Skeen when he sent to me a custom natural fork slingshot, which he signed. They're powerful, that's for sure. There's nothing like a resounding THWACK! when a BB from a powerful setup hits the target, agreed?


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Fiveshooter said:


> THWACK! said:
> 
> 
> > 7/16/2018
> ...


1.56mm


----------



## bigdh2000 (Feb 9, 2015)

For me, many of the small TTF shooters out there cut into the top of my hand with their "wings" if you will which I cannot stand. I understand what you mean THWACK. Unlike you, I also had the same trouble with the Champ. Then again, I have a friend with hands as big as mine that likes that pressure point as it allows him to know if the shooter is locked into his hand correctly. To each their own.


----------



## Fiveshooter (Nov 15, 2016)

THWACK! said:


> Fiveshooter said:
> 
> 
> > THWACK! said:
> ...


I thought they looked at least 1mm thick. I was buying full band sets from China that are a silver colored elastic a full 1mm thick and removing the pouches to use on bigger pouches. Powerful they are for sure but when I use them on smaller frames they make me shake too much. I love the speed they give but I can hit what I am shooting at a lot better when I use much lighter bands. I find it's just as bad to go too light on 3/8" steel. Too light makes it head straight at the target and yer watching it fly thinking "YES!!" and then it drops down just before impact.

I have settled on about .7mm to .8mm elastic for everyday use.

These 1mm bands are already tapered and cut at about 25CM as that's the only way I have ever found it for sale. I know it's as fast or maybe faster than double layers of TB Gold. I can shoot it just it just fine on a Scorpion but it gives me the shakes on anything smaller.

I generally get them 3 sets to a "lot" and just save the bands including the end folded through the little pouches they come attached to by carefully cutting the ties. Pouches are WAY too small for me that come on them. I wish I could find it without pouches on it or even by the roll but so far by the band set is the only way I have found it.

This is the last link I ordered from.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/1-2-5PCS-Powerful-Slingshot-Rubber-Band-Hunting-Catapult-Elastic-Bungee-Outdoor/253656973985?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&var=552895892911&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649

My last order wont be here for weeks so I won't know if it is exactly the same as I have been buying until I get it but it sure looks the same and has an identical description. The seller I have been buying it from is out of stock so I am trying a different one this time. It sucks to have to buy the whole pre-tied set just to get the elastic so I am hoping to find a source for this stuff in rolls at some point. I don't use it that often but when you want power it will deliver.


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Fiveshooter said:


> THWACK! said:
> 
> 
> > Fiveshooter said:
> ...


Talking about Ebay - My A/C motor failed (and it's awfully hot and humid lately - types with two fans directed at him), and I found the replacement on the Interweb from a site "NorthAmericaHVAC.com" With tax and shipping, it would cost me $160 for the replacement motor.

I'm not much of a fish eater, but just for the Halibut, I searched on Ebay for the motor. I found the same motor for only $120 including shipping. And the kicker is (soccer anyone?) it comes from the folks at NorthAmericaHVAC.com. Go figure

I need to literally sweat it out until Friday when it is expected to arrive. Hopefully it won't rain Friday so that I can install it right away.

Hopefully, I won't need R22, or R2D2.

El THWACK!


----------



## stevekt (Jul 3, 2012)

Fiveshooter said:


> stevekt said:
> 
> 
> > Tripwire sells a slingshot labeled as UNIPHOXX HDPE Custom Hunting Slingshot.
> ...


I agree. I was not advocating purchasing a Wasp copy.


----------



## Fiveshooter (Nov 15, 2016)

THWACK! said:


> Fiveshooter said:
> 
> 
> > THWACK! said:
> ...


Not sure what part of the world you are in but it's been at least 100 Fahrenheit the past couple of days and expect to be over 100 for the next 9 to 10 days. Brother I feel for you if it's anything like that where you are. The heat is just plain brutal. Hope ya have a short ride home from work too. I could deal with the heat when I was younger but I think it would kill me without AC right now. Get that thing fixed quick


----------



## Fiveshooter (Nov 15, 2016)

stevekt said:


> Fiveshooter said:
> 
> 
> > stevekt said:
> ...


Was not meant to be judgemental in any way. I buy copies of things but it just makes no sense if I can get an original for the same or even less money. There are a few copies of certain items that actually turn out better than the original but that's really rare. I have a couple coming from Beastcoast that I know I will shoot but without seeing his listing on another site I may not have ever went to the Wasp UK site. I'm glad I did because I get to divide the meager shipping charge between 5 frames and that makes them about $20 USD delivered. I believe that's a good deal by anyone's standards and it turned out cheaper than the Beastcoast slingshots here in the USA. There is some sort of mutual agreement between Beachcoast and Wasp. I think they make each others designs. If you pick up a Pickpocket model it will be HDPE for both. For the Uniphoxx it is HDPE from Beachcoast and molded polycarbonate from Wasp. Given the fact that the thumb support area is sculpted on the Wasp Uniphoxx I expect I will like the Wasp better. Of course I won't know that until both orders arrive but I think Wasp thinning it down at the thumb brace area will be a plus for me.


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Fiveshooter said:


> THWACK! said:
> 
> 
> > Fiveshooter said:
> ...


In the 90's all week, 94 expected Thursday , with everyday afternoon showers - it's our "monsoon" season. Hoping the motor will arrive early enough on Friday to install it before the rain interferes. I don't expect that it will take over an hour for the installation. I've done it once before, and I've replaced running/start capacitors - no big thing. Once I found a fried lizard who caused an open in the A/C relay. They constantly transverse my patio, the native ones and the invasive Cuban lizards with the curly tail. When a BB hits them , there's a "thump" sound. I'd prefer a THWACK!, for some strange reason.

I no longer have that four letter word "work" in my life, but I might spend some time at the local regional library to cool off by reading some beginner's books about video editing. The library is within walking distance, but I'd rather take my motor scooter than be all sweaty and tired when I arrive at the library. I'll need to be back before the PM rain starts. Oh well, such is life.

Thanks for caring,

THWACK!


----------



## Fiveshooter (Nov 15, 2016)

THWACK! said:


> Fiveshooter said:
> 
> 
> > THWACK! said:
> ...


Most lizards are too small and soft to make that THWACK sound but the back of the skull of a big fish egg eating water turtle will defiantly make the sound  My son has sent a few to wherever they go for an afterlife. We only have one endangered species here and it's instantly recognized by its silly looking snorkel nose. Can't harm those guys at all but the rest are fair game and the fewer you have in a fish pond the higher the fish population. My son head whacks em and calls it "turtle control". I guess that will probably get some turtle lover mad at me or him but it is what it is.


----------



## Fiveshooter (Nov 15, 2016)

Just got the email today. Five Uniphoxxs are crossing the pond on the way to me right now.

I will also be checking the Pocket Predator site daily so I don't miss out on the restock.

For some reason that I can't explain even to myself as I only buy frames in black there I suddenly want some bright orange ones.

I REALLY wish the Scorpion could be made with a black center and orange over the front and back.

I am seriously thinking about getting an orange one and taking it to my local machine shop to have them split in three sections leaving the center section cut intact and laminating the two outer pieces of the orange one over the black core and the two black sections removed from said black slingshot and laminating them to the orange center core. I have seriously got to talk to my friend at the machine shop our company uses and ask what he thinks about the feasibility of such a task. I know he has computer controlled water jet and laser cutters so I think he can do it. Add a couple of stainless hollow pins and at least one if not two stainless Mosaic pins to it and I wind up with two (almost) custom slingshots.

Darn that would look nice!!!


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

stevekt said:


> Fiveshooter said:
> 
> 
> > stevekt said:
> ...


Just got my two Tripwire Uponix in today's mail. One black and one red. I like, I like, I like. Now these are thick enough to get a good grip on them. And actually feel like I've got something significant in my hand. I know I am going to like and shoot them better than the original. Might go ahead and order one from Beastcoast just for comparison. I wonder if his are as nice feeling in the hands ad the Tripwire Uponix... They are TTF only with no OTT option.

Sent from my VS988 using Tapatalk


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Fiveshooter said:


> THWACK! said:
> 
> 
> > Fiveshooter said:
> ...


Turtle soup on the menu?


----------



## Fiveshooter (Nov 15, 2016)

Jolly Roger said:


> stevekt said:
> 
> 
> > Fiveshooter said:
> ...


Me thinks the Beastcoast are only 1/2" but I won't know for sure until I get mine. If they are you will probably find it too thin for comfort unless you are using light bands. I'm sort of hoping they are 1/2" for an easy slip in the back pocket carry.


----------



## Fiveshooter (Nov 15, 2016)

THWACK! said:


> Fiveshooter said:
> 
> 
> > THWACK! said:
> ...


*Unfortunately the only kind here really good to eat are the protected soft shelled long nose variety and we would never harm one of those.*

*I suspect their reputation as a delicacy is what put them on the endangered species list in the first place.*

*Just my guess but I think I'm right. They were plentiful when I was a youngster but now it's rare to even see one at all.*

*I guess my parents helped get them on the list because Dad would bring home really large ones all the time for Mom to cook.*

*Not much more of that goes on these days or at least if ya get caught doing it I would expect some jail time involved.*

*It's one of those things that saying "I didn't know" wouldn't get you out of. Maybe a good lawyer and a heavy fine could help and maybe not.*

*Tastes like Chicken only a LOT better as I remember it *


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Fiveshooter said:


> THWACK! said:
> 
> 
> > Fiveshooter said:
> ...


On the program "ALONE", Zachary Fowler, the winner, having survived 87 days, did so on 87 days of fish head soup. He's VERY much into slingshots, BTW, and has a great YT channel.

Best2U -

Yes, in one hour I'll be chillin' at the library!


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

I slept in some this morning ignoring the roosters crowing. Burning daylight, time to get out and shoot some steel with the new Tripwire Unipox. Yes as mentioned above the frame is bit slippery if I don't get a good hold on it. Didn't have any problems shooting it but might consider Red Necking it up with some grip tape or slip on rubber of some sort to get a better feel. I know it looks Twacky but if it improves my shooting oh well, I can put up with the downgrade in appearance. I wonder if the HDPE Beastcoast Unipox is a bit slippery also.


----------



## Fiveshooter (Nov 15, 2016)

Jolly Roger said:


> I slept in some this morning ignoring the roosters crowing. Burning daylight, time to get out and shoot some steel with the new Tripwire Unipox. Yes as mentioned above the frame is bit slippery if I don't get a good hold on it. Didn't have any problems shooting it but might consider Red Necking it up with some grip tape or slip on rubber of some sort to get a better feel. I know it looks Twacky but if it improves my shooting oh well, I can put up with the downgrade in appearance. I wonder if the HDPE Beastcoast Unipox is a bit slippery also.


I hope to let you know soon on the Beastcoast models but I don't even have a tracking number on them yet. I would assume that have been shipped by now. If not the ones from Wasp UK may beat them to my door. BTW you have probably already seen it but they make some large textured heat shrink tube meant for offshore fishing rod grips that I know comes in different diameters. If you could get some of that stuff and fit it over the handle, use a heat gun on low and you can get rid of the slippery feeling without adding something "*******" to it. You have probably already seen it used used on some Simple Shot slingshots. I have seen it both on the handles and part of the forks as well. I will be buying some at some point. eBay has it.

By the way if you go to Fowler's web site he has a couple of GZK models already in the USA and he ships FAST.


----------



## Fiveshooter (Nov 15, 2016)

Jolly Roger said:


> I slept in some this morning ignoring the roosters crowing. Burning daylight, time to get out and shoot some steel with the new Tripwire Unipox. Yes as mentioned above the frame is bit slippery if I don't get a good hold on it. Didn't have any problems shooting it but might consider Red Necking it up with some grip tape or slip on rubber of some sort to get a better feel. I know it looks Twacky but if it improves my shooting oh well, I can put up with the downgrade in appearance. I wonder if the HDPE Beastcoast Unipox is a bit slippery also.


Actually the Two Beastcoast slingshot were in my mail when I got home. I still need to band them as I asked for just frames only but they are both nice looking frames and only 1/2" thick so they may be a bit slippery. I think the pinky hole will help that and they are both getting light band sets. The HDPE Pickpocket model feels better in my hands than the HDPE Uniphoxx because it has a wider thumb brace area. Still both are great little pocket frames. I sure wish I could have received the Pickpocket in black instead of Kermit the frog green. I like the toxic green color of the Wasp Uniphoxx as it looks so bright it almost seems florescent and actually may be so. I will know soon.

I read the forks were the same on both and they are as far as outer and inner width but the Pickpocket has about 3/16" less depth than the UniPhoxx model. Pickpocket is shorted overall by about 1/4" to 5/16"


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

Thanks for the info. I spent some time today on the Beastcoast Face Book page and the Wasp website. Finally decided that I really don't need to add to the collection right now, or later for that matter. I have so many to chose from when I shoot that it takes me several days to get to them all if I would shoot 5-6 a day. I've been enjoying the Tripwire Unipox so much that I figure nothing could replace the enjoyment I've been having since they arrived....got one in black and one in red. Sweet little shooters.Haven't measured but know the Tripwie Unipox is a good 3/4" thick and feels great in my hand.


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Joey Jfive Lujan said:


> Yup .. I noticed tripwore also copied the LBS .. I cant understand it ???
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Didnt notice you caught that Joey, yeah tbh that pi ssed me off.

Sent using two thumbs and Tapatalk.


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

BushpotChef said:


> Joey Jfive Lujan said:
> 
> 
> > Yup .. I noticed tripwore also copied the LBS .. I cant understand it ???
> ...


Ya man .. pretty sad .. such a simple design .. he could have drawn his own lol

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Joey Jfive Lujan said:


> BushpotChef said:
> 
> 
> > Joey Jfive Lujan said:
> ...


No doubt like its not even subtle. I told JR it looked so much like yours I actually thought maybe you had a deal going with him or something.

Nope, just a skeefy dude selling knock offs. Tbh though; if it isnt clearly recycled skateboard ply with some Sharpie around the edges - its never gonna be the LBS haha 

Sent using two thumbs and Tapatalk.


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

BushpotChef said:


> Joey Jfive Lujan said:
> 
> 
> > BushpotChef said:
> ...


Hahaha true that man

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tris (May 5, 2018)

Just like to know where can we get authentic Wasp Uniphoxx here in the US.


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

Tris said:


> Just like to know where can we get authentic Wasp Uniphoxx here in the US.


I bought one on eBay. But in over a year of looking at slingshots on eBay that is the only one I've seen. I'd consider parting with it.


----------



## Tris (May 5, 2018)

Jolly Roger said:


> Tris said:
> 
> 
> > Just like to know where can we get authentic Wasp Uniphoxx here in the US.
> ...


I had one in orange that was gifted to me by a friend who visited the UK but I left it in the Philippines as I wasn't sure if it would be taken from my luggage by airport authorities, I just brought on slingshot with me so I'm looking for additional slingshots particularly the Wasp Uniphoxx as I'm very familiar with how it feels in my hand. I'll also be getting some SimpleShot slingshots in the near future after I finish with my documentations (health insurance, drivers license, work permit and ssn). If you decide to let go of your Wasp, please let me know. Thanks Mate.


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Jolly Roger said:


> THWACK! said:
> 
> 
> > Jolly Roger said:
> ...


Here's my UPDATE to the experiences I've had with my "Wasp", in the form of a riddle: "Why did the THWACK! buy *four* ADDITIONAL "Wasp"s?""

One needn't be a crytoanalyst to figure that out.


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

To put them together and make a single normal sized frame?
I made two plywood wasps today, same dimensions, just a tad thicker, 15mm birch plywood. Personally it's dimensions are ok, then again, I came to prefer frames of a smaller size.
Tomorrow pics


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

skropi said:


> To put them together and make a single normal sized frame?
> I made two plywood wasps today, same dimensions, just a tad thicker, 15mm birch plywood. Personally it's dimensions are ok, then again, I came to prefer frames of a smaller size.
> Tomorrow pics


Yesss please pics 

Sent using two thumbs and Tapatalk.


----------



## pult421 (Aug 13, 2015)

Just decided to weigh in on this. Beastcoast is my brand. I do make the hdpe models for simon. And i make them here as well upon request. The pickpocket is a frame i designed based off the hustler and the phoxx. Combined both and made the pickpocket. Also coming out with an offset pickpocket which simon will have for sale sometime soon in the uk. And again.. i can make it here as well. The tripwire guy is a knockeroffer and cant quite match the quality of mine or simons design. Also joey lujans lbs. If you want to support the makers, simply buy from them. I am sorry i didnt have black hdpe.. the finish on the black hdpe was not quality. Thats why i didnt sell it. I also have a new design coming out. I call it the herrier. And the design, even when made with just hdpe, fits the hand perfectly. I dont like to toot my own horn.. but i honestly only shoot a few designs.. the pick pocket.. the herrier.. and the offset one as well. Thanks gents.


----------



## pult421 (Aug 13, 2015)

Tris said:


> Just like to know where can we get authentic Wasp Uniphoxx here in the US.


Dan ambrosius.


----------



## John F (Jul 1, 2021)

3danman said:


> I've heard Slingshot Dan Ambrosius is a US distributor but I'm not sure if that info is current. Try messaging him on Facebook. I'd like to hear what you find out too.


Wasp gave me his name as a US distributer. I tried searching for him and couldn't find him. Does he go by a company name or anything?


----------

